# HTML 2 RSS Newsfeed-Generator



## Netzwerkidi (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

viele Webseiten stellen inzwischen Feeds zur Verfügung. Und wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, kann man sich mit z. B. html2rss.com selbst einen Feed bauen wie im folgenden Beispiel: http://page2rss.com/page?url=www.antikrieg.com/inhalt.htm

Es gibt allerdings Seiten, die werden nicht korrekt angezeigt wie die hier: http://page2rss.com/page?url=www.zeit-fragen.ch/
Da kommt nur Murks raus. Gibt es kostenfreie, möglichst anmeldungsfreie Alternativen zu html2rss.com? 

Wie gesagt, es geht um fremde Webseiten, die keinen Feed bereitstellen.

Danke + Grüße
Idi


----------

